# موضوع مثير جدا" جدا" عن الطاقة المتجددة



## المهندس الهمكي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ان الطاقة المتجددة هي طاقة المستقبل , ونحن في الوطن العربي ما نزال نجهل اهمية الطاقة المتجددة رغم النعم الهائلة التي وهبنا الله اياها من طاقة شمسية و طاقة رياح و طاقات اخرى بديلة وبالمجـــــــــان.....:81:.وعلى العكس تماما" في الدول الغربية أدركوا أهمية هذا الموضوع رغم وجود الطاقة الأحفورية عندهم ,حتى أن الدول الأوروبية تسعى لأن تكون مساهمة الطاقة المتجددة في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية 20% من الطاقة المولدة الاجمالية ...
وهذا الملف يتضمن عن استخدام الطحالب في توليد الطاقة :31:..والذي بدأ استخدامه في الولايات المتحدة وبعض الدول الأوروبية ...ويمكن تطبيقه في الوطن العربي...


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية اخي الفاضل

مشاركة طيبة وموضوع هام أتمنى من المختصين بمجال الطاقة الحيوة اثراءه فمعلوماتنا في هذا المجال محدودة


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ربنا يوفقك يابطل بنزل الملف وهشوف اية حكاية الطحاب


----------



## مراد بو معراف (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## طاقة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للمهندس الهمكي مشاركة رائعة وفكرة جميلة و هذا شيء يبشر بوجود عقول تسعى للتطوير والانفتتاح الى التجارب العالمية في مجال الطاقات المتجددة وسأسعى لإضافة بعض المواضيع اللتي تتعلق بالطاقة الحيوية ومجالاتها المتعددة.......


----------



## مهاجر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي المهندس الهمكي‎ ‎على نقل هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎ والتقديم له بطريقة جيدة
‎ ‎
نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام و الرحمة
جازاك الله خير أخ الهمكي على هذا الموضوع
عسى الله أن ينفع الأمة به


----------



## أسد الغابة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل وحيوي فعلا ، لكن نحن لسنا كالغربيين نهتم بالبحث والتجربة مع الاسف وكثيرا ماتقبر البحوث العلمية المفيدة في مهدها لغياب الارادة المطلوبة لتحويلها الى ناتج مفيد لنا جميعا ، على العموم مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع اخي المهندس


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

المشكلة في الطاقة الحيوية أن استخلاصها يكون مكلفاً حتى الآن ، ولكن الأنكى من ذلك أن معظم المواد المستخدمة كخامات لهذه التقنية هي المواد الغذائية ، أي إنتاج الطاقة على حساب الغذاء ......... أيهما أغلى ؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس الهمكي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور أخ عصام على تفاعلك مع الموضوع...
وردا" على تعليقك حول أن معظم المواد الأولية(حاملات الطاقة الأولية) المستخدمة لتحويله الى وقود حيوي(ايتانول) حاليا" هي من المواد الغذائية (القمح والذرة ,....) وفعلا" انت محق في ذلك فقد ساعد ذلك في الوقت الحالي وبشكل كبير على ازدياد ازمة المجاعة وارتفاع أسعار بعض المواد الغذائية التي يتم تحويلها الى وقود حيوي في العالم أجمع.....
ولكن هنا وفي الموضوع الذي طرحته وهو تحويل الطحالب اى وقود حيوي(الايتانول) ما شجعني على طرحه هو أحد أهم مزايا هذا النوع من نباتات الطاقة للاستفادة منه في مجال الطاقة الحيوية وهو انه نبات لا يستخدم في الغذاء ولا يستفاد منه في اي عملية اخرى وهو موجود بكثرة حتى في الوطن العربي وهو يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من الزيت التي يمكن تحويلها الى ايتانول ...وحاليا" يوجد عدة مصانع في الولايات المتحدة وبعض الدول الأوروبية التي بدأت فعلا" باستخدام هذا النوع في انتاج الوقود الحيوي رغم وجود تكلفة في الانتاج الا انه بقارنة تكلفته مع تكلفة انتج الوقود الأحفوري هو مجدي اقتصاديا" وقد وضحت ذلك ببعض الأمثلة في الملف الذي اوردته هنا .....
وشكرا" للجميع على تفاعلهم مع الموضوع.........


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (16 أكتوبر 2008)

حقا انه موضوع مثير تشكر عليه


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جازاك الله خير أخ الهمكي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Enaam_Alzoubi (3 مايو 2011)

thank u sooooooooooo much
really interesting
i will tell my doctor about this idea
(renewable energy) thanx


----------



## جمال مالك (14 مايو 2011)

الوقود الحيوي : هو وقود صديق للبئيه يعتمد إنتاجه في الأساس على تحويل الكتل الحيوية من محاصيل زراعية أو شحوم حيوانية إلى إيثانول كحولي أو ديزل عضوي ، مما يعني إمكانية استخدامهما في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي وبالفعل لان يستخدم هذا النوع من الوقود في العالم و أبرزها أميركاو كندا وألمانيا والسويد والصين والهندوالبرازيل، والاخيره تعد هي الدولة السباقة في مجال الوقود الحيوي و استخراج الإيثانول من قصب السكر.
وقد قدر صندوق النقد الدولي مؤخرا أن المضي قدما في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي هو السبب الرئيسي وراء ارتفاع أسعار الغذاء بين عامي 2006و2007ولكن هل بالفعل هذا اداء لهذا النتيجه اما ان هناك بعد خفي لصرف دول العالم الثالث والتي تتمتع بامكانيات زراعيه كبيرة من هذا المنحى؟ مجرد تسأل
هناك دراسات من بعض الدول العربي لانتاج الوقود الحيوي من الطحالب مثل جمهورية مصر وقود قام فريق بحثي في جامعة امارات بانتاج وقود من الطحالب تم تشغيل احدي المركبات التابعه للجامعة....خطوه الي الامام


----------

